# Specialized Fatboy BMX - was ist das? gut? oder nich so?



## Hockdrik (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

auf der Suche nach einem Rad, mit dem ich meine Kinder auf den Pump Track begleiten kann, bin ich auf ein Specialized Fatboy gestoßen.

Sieht ungefähr so aus:





Ich denke es ist aus den späten 90igern. Hat noch so ein originales Pad auf dem Oberrohr und eben dieses seltsam unterbrochene Sitzrohr.

Kenn sich jemand damit aus?
- taugen die was? leicht? steif? haltbar?
- oder ist das eher ein modisches Stylo-BMX?
- ist es eher ein Erwachsenen- oder ein Kinder-BMX?
- eher Race oder Park?
- waren die damals teuer?
- kurz: will ich das haben? 

Vielen Dank!
Hockdrik


----------



## Stirni (4. Oktober 2012)

alt,unaktuelle technik,schwer

lieber nach aktuellen kompletträdern ausschau halten.dazu gibts hier auch einige infothreads-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (4. Oktober 2012)

Dito. Einfach mal in den Einsteigerthreads gucken. 
Falls das Teil wirklich gefahren werden soll, würde ich mir was suchen, das auch der aktuellen Technik entspricht. Nicht, dass Specialized grundsätzlich schlechte BMX Räder gebaut hätte, aber ich würde da auch auf BMX only Firmen setzen, da es viele MTB Firmen immernoch schaffen, BMX Räder mit den technischen Standards der 70er und 80er zu verhökern.


----------



## Hockdrik (6. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für beide Antworten!

Habe jetzt ein Fatboy für'n 2stelligen Betrag bekommen.
Weil das Rad erstmal wirklich nur zum "Kids begleiten" da ist,
sollte das OK sein und dann schaun wir mal. 
 @RISE: Fotoblog ist der Hammer!

Hockdrik


----------



## RISE (6. Oktober 2012)

Danke und dafür reicht das Rad dicke aus.


----------

